# Engine coolant leak



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys, im still not to familiar with this forum but have been a member for sometime.. anyways enough small talk lol...

Im having a severe problem. 

It started today, i was driving home from work and suddenly "low engine coolant" popped up on my screen. So i went to oreilys right down the road from my house and bought some coolant, got home and poured it in.. I started the car, and within seconds the message was back on. I checked, all of the fluid i just poured in had literally drained within a minute. I did take some pictures of where i think the leak is comming from but i had very limited daylight time to see. I checked it tonight about 20 minutes ago to see if i could feel a busted hose. Mind you, this stuff leaked out within a minute, so im assuming a TOTALLY disconnected or busted hose, not a small slit or anything like that. I couldn't find a single hose but fellow gto owners know, the "feel" space is limited.. and crammed none the less.. Ill gladly post the dark pictures if anyone is willing to help out.. 

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you an LS1 or LS2? Does it leak just sitting there or only when the car is running and warm?

_LS1 doesn't have a radiator cap, the LS2 does._

I'm assuming that you pulled the radiator cover off. First place I would check for leaks would be the hoses and clamps. Then the radiator... specifically where the plastic side tanks crimp on to the core. ALso since it is only $10 or so I would replace the t-stat just because it is in front(don't buy the Pepboys ones because they fail every 3 months, I made that mistake on 2 cars already).

Make sure to fill with Dexcol and not mix with other antifreeze.

When you are ready to fill make sure you don't have air pockets and/or burp if necessary. I filled the block where the t-stat is first, then the radiator, then the overflow. Once I started teh car the overflow sucked an inch or 2 and I topped it off. Then just watch and make sure no more leaks and check your fluid levels once the t-stat opens while the car is at operating temps.


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok here is the photo.. Ive tried to get a better picture but for now i suppose this would help.










So basically your looking at this from the windshield to front bumper. Radiator fan and radiator is in the front. The battery is the big bulky thing you see on the far right. Direct smack dab in the middle of the picture are two hoses. You see the concrete all the way down? Those two hoses you see when you look at the concrete are what im referring to. If you follow those hoses into the radiator thats right where the leak is dripping the most. It kind of seems like a run off drip though, rather then a source of origin drip. I followed the two hoses to check where they went but honestly i got lost due to the fact that the radiator is blocking all hand room. How hard is it to take that puppy outta there? Also, how would i know if it were my radiator? IM praying to god that its jus a hose that connects to my radiator that fell loose or busted, vs a busted radiator. 

Thanks again,
Daniel


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh and sorry, to answer your question, its a 2004 LS1


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Photobucket is blocked at work but I'll check it out when I get home tongiht.


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks man, i really appreciate the help. I just took the car to a shop down the road, had to stop three times to fill it with water just to get it there! (Were talking literally 4 miles down the road). Ill post what they say as soon as i hear back from them. Im starting to think the radiator is busted with how fast its losing fluid.


----------



## GT6.O (Jun 20, 2009)

I had the same issue and it ended up being where the radiator hose connects to the radiator. there is a plastic piece there and it had cracked on mine> had to replace the radiator. think god for warranty.


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Problem solved. Had to replace radiator, warranty expired at 75k miles, i was at 85k... fml.. $548 out the door... fmlx2... and had to reinstall new hids in the rain due to one of them burning out...fmlx3

thanks for the help you guys = )


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> ALso since it is only $10 or so I would replace the t-stat


Can you post a link? For that price i'll keep one on hand.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The GM part number is 12581595 for an OEM 04-06 thermostat. Don't know where jpalamar is finding them for $10, however. List price is $26.12 and GM Parts Direct sells them for $13.58 plus shipping.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DanielFinzel said:


> Problem solved. Had to replace radiator, warranty expired at 75k miles, i was at 85k... fml.. $548 out the door... fmlx2... and had to reinstall new hids in the rain due to one of them burning out...fmlx3
> 
> thanks for the help you guys = )


Ouch. GM rad was really expensive. I went with a Silla for 1/2 the price.



HP11 said:


> The GM part number is 12581595 for an OEM 04-06 thermostat. Don't know where jpalamar is finding them for $10, however. List price is $26.12 and GM Parts Direct sells them for $13.58 plus shipping.


I live right down the street from GM Parts House. He hooks me up plus no shipping.


----------

